# 9a vs aba



## lostsurferinbc (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry for the noob questions guys, Ive decided to have a 16vt built. my question is which is a better platform, the aba or 9a and why? cost wise, parts availability, reliability ect.....
my goal is around 250 whp
this is the car that will get the new heart


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: 9a vs aba (lostsurferinbc)*

i at one time was lookin into doin a 16vt also and i found that with the aba block it is slightly taller and gives you a little longer stroke which equals more torque the 9a is a little shorter but the difference in stroke i dont think is noticable, for price and avaliability the aba block hands down there are so many of them for dirt cheap and if i remember right the early aba's hand factory forged crankes which is always good for boost, there is nothing wrong with the 9a if thats what you got then build it but in my area aba's are in every wrecking yard and are a dime a dozin


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnK88GTI* »_i at one time was lookin into doin a 16vt also and i found that with the aba block it is slightly taller and gives you a little longer stroke which equals more torque the 9a is a little shorter but the difference in stroke i dont think is noticable, for price and avaliability the aba block hands down there are so many of them for dirt cheap and if i remember right the early aba's hand factory forged crankes which is always good for boost, there is nothing wrong with the 9a if thats what you got then build it but in my area aba's are in every wrecking yard and are a dime a dozin 


that's mostly mis-information
Both 9A and ABA will work, costs are around the same, the ABAs are a lot more common. The good thing about the ABA is that it has a built in crank position sensor which is good if you're gonna go stand alone, also the rod/stroke ratio is better because of the taller block/longer rods, so there is less stress on the pistons/rods at higher rpm, and the compression ratio is also lower with the stock ABA pistons.
If you have a 9A block, use it, if you're starting from scratch and you want to use the ABA block, you will need the intermediate shaft, oil pump, distributor block off and and timing belt crank gear from the 9A.
I'd personally use the ABA block if I were starting from scratch, and for 250whp, I would just do a stock rebuild with ARP head bolts and rod bolts.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I would use a stock ABA bottom end...250whp = no problem


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

343whp 353wtq out of a 9a with stock head. I think I may skip the ABA and jump right to an 06x motor this winter. We'll see. 
But for 250.. I wouldn't do anything more then stacked gaskets and ARP head studs on a complete 9a motor.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_343whp 353wtq out of a 9a with stock head. I think I may skip the ABA and jump right to an 06x motor this winter. We'll see. 
But for 250.. I wouldn't do anything more then stacked gaskets and ARP head studs on a complete 9a motor. 

agreed for only a goal of 250, i would stack gaskets on the 9a. if you do not have a 9a already i would get an aba obd1 bottom end. (obd1 has oil squirters too)


----------

